# 20.4.7a



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

got 20.4.7a tonight not the priority 20.4.8


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

That's the general observation of many others. I would wonder why, but my head might explode.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I think it was pretty obvious that an issue was found with 20.4.7 during early deployment. 

The apps were delayed, the release notes were removed and no communication from TiVo. I expected that 20.4.8 was the fix to the issues, but apparently it is not... I suspect there is little relationship between the two.

20.4.7a is a bug fix release for 20.4.7 with no additional functionality. 20.4.8 will be a "dot" release that may bring some minor functionality changes.


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

Will those of us with 20.4.6 get 20.4.7a or 20.4.8 next?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Good question - If I were a betting man, you would get 20.4.7a in the next few days and 20.4.8 soon after. 

But I could be wrong


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

bradleys said:


> I think it was pretty obvious that an issue was found with 20.4.7 during early deployment.
> 
> The apps were delayed, the release notes were removed and no communication from TiVo. I expected that 20.4.8 was the fix to the issues, but apparently it is not... I suspect there is little relationship between the two.
> 
> 20.4.7a is a bug fix release for 20.4.7 with no additional functionality. 20.4.8 will be a "dot" release that may bring some minor functionality changes.


did premiere even get 20.4.7 last I looked ours were on 20.4.6a before last nights 20,4,7a load.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

ajwees41 said:


> did premiere even get 20.4.7 last I looked ours were on 20.4.6a before last nights 20,4,7a load.


My two Premiere 4s got the 20.4.7 release early last month. That update brought me the Vudu and Yahoo Screen app.


----------



## beobuff (Feb 7, 2009)

poppagene said:


> Will those of us with 20.4.6 get 20.4.7a or 20.4.8 next?


I received a Roamio Pro last week which was delivered with 20.4.6 installed. Today it upgraded to 20.4.7a, along with my Premiere XL4 and two Minis.


----------



## LoveGardenia (Apr 24, 2015)

I haven't received those new updates. I wonder why. I still have the 20.4.6a


----------



## beobuff (Feb 7, 2009)

beobuff said:


> I received a Roamio Pro last week which was delivered with 20.4.6 installed. Today it upgraded to 20.4.7a, along with my Premiere XL4 and two Minis.





LoveGardenia said:


> I haven't received those new updates. I wonder why. I still have the 20.4.6a


I should have also added that all four of my boxes were on the 20.4.8 priority list. The Roamio Pro upgraded from 20.4.6 to 20.4.7a, and the other three boxes were previously on 20.4.7 and upgraded to 20.4.7a.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Since my Roamio updated to 20.4.7a from 20.4.7 a few days ago, every day when I turn on my TV, I have no sound and I need to fiddle with my HDMI switch and audio receiver to get the sound back. 

Anyone else losing sound after the update?


----------



## connie_w (Jan 10, 2015)

My Roamio OTA just upgraded this morning from 20.4.6a to 20.4.7a


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

morac said:


> Since my Roamio updated to 20.4.7a from 20.4.7 a few days ago, every day when I turn on my TV, I have no sound and I need to fiddle with my HDMI switch and audio receiver to get the sound back.
> 
> Anyone else losing sound after the update?


No issues here with my Premiere Elite or Mini after the update.


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

morac said:


> Since my Roamio updated to 20.4.7a from 20.4.7 a few days ago, every day when I turn on my TV, I have no sound and I need to fiddle with my HDMI switch and audio receiver to get the sound back.
> 
> Anyone else losing sound after the update?


My Roamio did NOT get the sound drop out, but the Mini did. Both are on 20.4.7a. A reboot of the Mini fixed the issue. Haven't turned it on since then so I suppose it could happen again.


----------



## porges (Feb 28, 2001)

Jed1 said:


> My two Premiere 4s got the 20.4.7 release early last month. That update brought me the Vudu and Yahoo Screen app.


For the record: I got Yahoo Screen even though I'm still on 20.4.6a.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

porges said:


> For the record: I got Yahoo Screen even though I'm still on 20.4.6a.


I think 20.4.6a was for cox customers because of a tuning adapter software glitch


----------



## mnb (Sep 15, 2004)

ajwees41 said:


> I think 20.4.6a was for cox customers because of a tuning adapter software glitch


20.4.6a is what's on my system and I have comcast.

The last few updates have sucked. Playback controls are horrible now. If you ffwd or ffrev it's just terrible. And more frequent glitching, getting stuck and generally bad decoding during playback.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

mnb said:


> 20.4.6a is what's on my system and I have comcast.
> 
> The last few updates have sucked. Playback controls are horrible now. If you ffwd or ffrev it's just terrible. And more frequent glitching, getting stuck and generally bad decoding during playback.


You posted on this in another update thread and as I posted there, it's unlikely that this is due to the TiVo software updates.

You should open a new thread on your issue and see if anyone can help you.

Scott


----------



## sfpegasus (Dec 15, 2004)

Stuck on "almost there" screen during overnight update. Restarted fine after a hard reboot.


----------



## MichaelAinNB (Dec 28, 2013)

morac said:


> Since my Roamio updated to 20.4.7a from 20.4.7 a few days ago, every day when I turn on my TV, I have no sound and I need to fiddle with my HDMI switch and audio receiver to get the sound back.
> 
> Anyone else losing sound after the update?


20.4.7a here and yes, my Premiere is experiencing sound drops as well. Too intermittent to be able to detect any pattern, however.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I just noticed this too. I hope they fixed all the little screwy stuff that started after the last two updates. After the last one, my Tivos suddenly started re-starting themselves often even during the middle of recording. Also Fast-forwarding has been really weird and some shows record with time missing. Like, during the show, there will be anywhere from 5 seconds to a couple of minutes just missing.

Don't they test these updates out before sending them out to the masses, anymore?


----------



## MichaelAinNB (Dec 28, 2013)

sharkster said:


> I just noticed this too. I hope they fixed all the little screwy stuff that started after the last two updates. After the last one, my Tivos suddenly started re-starting themselves often even during the middle of recording. Also Fast-forwarding has been really weird and some shows record with time missing. Like, during the show, there will be anywhere from 5 seconds to a couple of minutes just missing.
> 
> Don't they test these updates out before sending them out to the masses, anymore?


Another change/bug (perhaps by design?) I detected with 7a is, while watching a "live" program, when I select the << function, the program will automatically rewind about 20-30 seconds whereas before, the rewind would start at the point I selected << and reverse in slo-mo from there. For example, while watching a hockey game, when I want to go back just a few seconds to see a pass or something, when I hit <<, I am immediately taken back about 20-30 seconds before the pass even happened. That translates to hitting the << and then hitting > to immediately stop the rewind because I know it's already well before the point I want to see. 
Again, I'm not sure if this is a bug or if TiVo Techs assume when using the << feature, you want to be taken back 20-30 seconds.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

sharkster said:


> I just noticed this too. I hope they fixed all the little screwy stuff that started after the last two updates. After the last one, my Tivos suddenly started re-starting themselves often even during the middle of recording. Also Fast-forwarding has been really weird and some shows record with time missing. Like, during the show, there will be anywhere from 5 seconds to a couple of minutes just missing.
> 
> Don't they test these updates out before sending them out to the masses, anymore?





MichaelAinNB said:


> Another change/bug (perhaps by design?) I detected with 7a is, while watching a "live" program, when I select the << function, the program will automatically rewind about 20-30 seconds whereas before, the rewind would start at the point I selected << and reverse in slo-mo from there. For example, while watching a hockey game, when I want to go back just a few seconds to see a pass or something, when I hit <<, I am immediately taken back about 20-30 seconds before the pass even happened. That translates to hitting the << and then hitting > to immediately stop the rewind because I know it's already well before the point I want to see.
> Again, I'm not sure if this is a bug or if TiVo Techs assume when using the << feature, you want to be taken back 20-30 seconds.


I'll venture a guess that 99.99% of users don't experience this with the update. No idea why you do, but it's not something the "TiVo Techs" assumed or programmed.

Let's not blame an update for this behavior.


----------



## MichaelAinNB (Dec 28, 2013)

astrohip said:


> I'll venture a guess that 99.99% of users don't experience this with the update. No idea why you do, but it's not something the "TiVo Techs" assumed or programmed.
> 
> Let's not blame an update for this behavior.


Which is why I posed my issue as a question, not once, but several times. Let's not blame someone for blaming someone when they didn't.


----------



## Dusty Roads (Dec 24, 2003)

BiloxiGeek said:


> My Roamio did NOT get the sound drop out, but the Mini did. Both are on 20.4.7a. A reboot of the Mini fixed the issue. Haven't turned it on since then so I suppose it could happen again.


My Roamio did experience no sound after the update but a rebooted was all that it took. Assuming it will stick that is.


----------

